

U.S. soldier in Afghanistan gets $16,000 AT&T bill - Mithrandir
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20026118-71.html

======
rianjs
This happened to me when I went to Europe in 2005. I called AT&T and inquired
about and then added their international thing (I think it was $10/mo at that
time), and no one told me that calls would be billed at exorbitant rates. I
forget the charge per minute, but $5 seems a little high, but not by that
much. Why did they neglect to mention this? I have no idea.

I didn't make many calls while I was there, but still had a $500 phone bill.
AT&T split the difference with me, but it was an infuriating experience, and
I'll never go back to AT&T as a result.

------
retube
I have little doubt that AT&T failed to mention that calls would cost $5/min.
Anecdotally, I have an english friend who moved to California for 2 years a
little while back. He was sold a UK-calling plan at some dollars / month (much
more than 5, enough for him to assume it was all inclusive). Anyways, 3 months
later he gets a multi-thousand dollar bill for call charges to the UK. Ended
up having to pay it, although he was never told of the additional per minute
billing.

------
notahacker
You'd think that someone within the company's customer support would be
allowed to show a little initiative and realise that not writing off
extortionate bills for soldiers in Iraq just _might_ be bad publicity...

